# Chrono the Ringbearer



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

So on august 18th I got hitched, and we made Chrono our ringbearer for the wedding. There was a lot of drama with his suit, mostly because he's huge and narrow and the only ones on the internet that I liked didn't come in his size. We tried ordering one in, but it was too small.

However our seamstress was able to use the pattern from the first one, she just made everything bigger and she changed some of the things I didn't like about it(I wanted long sleeves). We bought him a real suit jacket for humans that was XXL, a white shirt for underneath, and of course a tie. Our seamstress combined the suit jacket and the white shirt to make a doggy suit. It does up in the front with buttons, but the middle is open and kind of hangs at his side so he would be cooler, more comfortable, and so he wouldn't pee on his suit . It even has functional pockets, which I think is hilarious.

I didn't get any pictures of him at the actual wedding because I was the bride, but I put his suit on him today and took some pictures. For the wedding he had a blue flower boutonniere on his suit, but it dried up and got tossed so in these pictures he's not wearing one. Also, he had a ring bearer pillow stuck onto his back with our rings attached, but I kind of forgot to put it on him until after I took his suit off.

































































I think I might take some velcro and some fake buttons and close the middle, because I like the look of it when it's closed since it makes him look fat with it hanging open. I just wish he had more formal doggy events to wear this to! I guess this could be a cool halloween costume, although it doesn't really compare to his halloween pony costume from last year

I'm actually not sure how well he did walking down the aisle because I was at the back trying not to be seen. I did hear him whine once, probably when they were taking the rings off his back because he was restless and wanted to keep walking.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Too cute! Better watch him. He'll want to go out to the local bar and check out the ladies.  He's rocking that suit for sure! 

Congratulations to you on your wedding!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!!! What an original idea!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

love Love LOVE!!!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Congratulations! 
He looks very handsome all dressed up!


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

So cute! What a good boy to let you dress him, looks like he likes it alot.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, very handsome!! :wub: Great job on the suit and I love the pony costume!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So freaking adorable!!! Love it!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome ringbearer, thanks for sharing and congratulations. :wub:


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely love it! He is very handsome in his suit!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw what a handsome boy.
Congrats on getting hitched


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I really hope the photographer got some good pics of him in the wedding as well. The first and the last one of this set needs to be enlarged and framed - all great pics.

Congrats on the next part of your journey


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

For the wedding whoever did up his tie obviously didn't know how to, because his tie kind of looked sideways and it was hanging out of his suit instead of being tucked into the jacket. He actually looks way more put together in these pictures than he did at the wedding haha.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Brilliant! He looks very handsome


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats love this idea and he looks great.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your husbaand. Chrono looks fantastic. Very debonaire but he is always handsome.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Best ringbearer ever!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

omg how cute! he looks so good all dressed up...very handsome indeed. and what a good boy...my dog would not have tolerated that.

i remember the horse costume too, now THAT was amazing! after i saw the pic last year i sent it to my sister because she's a horse girl...owns, rides, trains, etc. we both loved that costume lol


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I love his suit and congratulations on the marriage 

That pony costume is awesome!!! I need you helping me each year with my daughters costume for the fair dog costume class!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he cleans up nicely  love the pictures and congratulations on your nuptuals.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

love the pictures. what a handsome boy....look out ladies!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Very handsome !! Well done!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

What a handsome guy! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

What a brilliant idea! Kudos to you!

Congratulations as well!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got our professional pictures back, so here's some of Chrono going down the aisle

























He definitely seemed to be thinking "oh hey it's a new person I want to meet you so bad oh wait we walked past you already hey it's a new person I want to meet you so bad oh wait we walked past you already oh hey...."



















Me, my husband, my brothers and my parents(and in the second picture my brother's current girlfriend). I don't know who took off his outfit but I really wanted more photos of him in it .

This isn't a professionally done picture but it's a nice picture of Chrono with the flower girl


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous and how neat to have him walk down the isle! I have to also say you look absolutely beautiful as well; love your dress!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love how people are smiling as Chrono walks down the aisle -your wedding dress is beautiful-great pics-Congrats


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! I also noticed in the picture that people were smiling. It was probably the first wedding they had ever been to with a dog. I'm glad no one was terrified or anything.

I wish I had more pictures though, this is all we got, which is unfortunate because this was the only part I cared about.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys are awesome for including him in the wedding. Looks like he did really well with it, too. Good for you. Again, Congrats!!!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

That is the coolest idea ever, it looks great on him!  And congrats on the wedding as well!


----------

